# My Turn For A Pacemaker



## delb0y (22 Nov 2022)

A quick search reveals that a few folks on here are battery powered, but the threads date from six or seven years ago, so I thought I'd start a new one.

I had a pace-maker fitted two weeks ago following a couple of scary black-outs. I'm still at the no-lifting and no raising your arm above head-height stage. The cardiologist also prescribed ramipril - usually used for reducing blood pressure, but in my case he's prescribed it for its ability to reduce scar tissue on the heart. This scar tissue (or rather heart enlargement) is a bit of a mystery - it was revealed by an ultrasound scan whilst in hospital, which (he said) mightn't be that accurate and so I have an MRI scan booked for January. The cardiologist said they often see such heart enlargement in one-time elite athletes! Well, I did cycle up a few hills once or twice which, at the time I recall made my heart beat like a Motorhead single on 78rpm, but it was only _very _occasionally, so it's all a puzzle. I've always had a slow resting heartbeat, and have never been, shall we say _dynamic, _i.e. not fast, just steady, whether walking, cycling or even just generally in life. Never felt full of energy, as it were.

Prior to the pacemaker, life was very busy sorting my late parents' house out so there was little time for exercise, but I was walking about 5 miles twice a week, and cycling 20 twice a week, so nothing major, but hopefully enough to maintain some fitness. Since fitting I've managed to walk a mile, and then a week later a mile and half, but by then my heart was racing. Not sure when I'll get on the bike. Things don't feel back to normal yet, but it may be psychological and I may just be hyper-sensitive to stuff that used to happen and I just used to ignore or not even notice. Going to be interesting on my six week check to find out how often the pace-maker is having to kick in. 

The doc said that everything I used to do I should be able to continue doing, it's just that the pacemaker will kick in as and when it needs to. I look forward to getting back to that stage, but am an impatient patient.

Derek


----------



## mustang1 (22 Nov 2022)

Hey ho Derek! I reckon you'll be back to normal in no time. Keep well, keep safe, keep healthy!


----------



## Cycleops (22 Nov 2022)

As long as it doesn't impact you guitar playing I'm sure you'll be fine. Did the doc tell you to keep off heavy metal ?


----------



## cyberknight (22 Nov 2022)

at least they are getting you sorted before something really nasty health wise happened .


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Nov 2022)

Hope it works for you.
Two questions:
Quantatively, what do you judge "a slow resting heartbeat"? (eg first thing in the morning).
Did either of your late parents suffer from heart complaints or die from that: ie could you see this coming?


----------



## Sharky (22 Nov 2022)

My uncle had one and he kept going until his mid 90's.

Slightly OT, but do you have an induction cooker hob, or devices generating magnetic fields? We just replaced our cooker and we were attracted to induction hobs, but in the end went for the more conventional ceramic one. Decision was mostly on costs, but some of the advice you see, say possible adverse affects from such devices.


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2022)

Can they do an MRI if you have a pacemaker nowadays?


----------



## Sterlo (22 Nov 2022)

This might sound like a stupid question, but I've always wondered how do they keep powered, I assume you don't have to plug yourself in every few weeks?


----------



## delb0y (22 Nov 2022)

Cheers folks, good to get a few supportive words :-)

To answer a few questions - I haven't checked my resting heartbeat in a many years, but back when I first got a HRM and briefly wore it when cycling and investigating zones my resting heartbeat in the morning was high 30s / low 40s, and even when I went in for a check-up for something else a few years back during the day the nurse remarked on how low it was.

My parent both lived to their late 80s, and though their hearts were ultimately the main cause of their passing I can't say it was anything more than old age, and the hearts struggling to keep everything going after all those years. Certainly they had no issues in their 50s / 60s (I'm 59).

So, no, had no inkling of anything untoward until I came round and SWMBO and her dad were looking at me like something really awful had happened. There wasn't even any warning beyond about two seconds of dizziness. As the cardiologist said, your heart will more often than not start again on it's own, the danger is if you were driving when it happened...

No induction hobs in the vicinity. I think there are a few things I have to keep clear of, but I forget what they were. Must read the pamphlet again.

As regards the MRI - they must be able to do the scan with the pacemaker fitted. The cardiologist said it would be better to do it prior, but as the wait for a slot is a couple of months he didn't want to wait to fit the device. Also, he said I wouldn't be allowed to drive for six months with no episodes if they didn't fit a pacemaker versus one week with one fitted.

And as regards power, the battery lasts six to ten years and they can monitor it to see when the battery needs replacing. Apparently they don't need to replace the whole thing, just the battery, so that shouldn't be too much fuss. The doc did say there are versions available that can be charged wirelessly now, but the manufacturers aren't too keen to sell them as they don't get any follow up business! Not sure how true that it, but it sounds like the theory of the everlasting light bulb, which may or may not be true.

Derek


----------

